# PIRANHA FURY STICKERS!!!!!



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats right... i just pmed mike. and if he says "ok" . my buddy will print me out some. and they will be for sale.

they will be roughly 2-3" wide and 6" long. not sure on price yet.

who wants one?









it will look like this.

(refer to serygo's post)


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I just wanna see what killarbee (frans) comes up with now







.

His banners are baddass!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

they will all be printed in black lettering.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i will take a couple


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

marco said:


> they will all be printed in black lettering.
> [snapback]805727[/snapback]​


IM guessing the one with black background has white lettering though..(not to be smartass or anything)

Also HOW MUCH $$


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Filo said:


> Also HOW MUCH $$
> [snapback]805729[/snapback]​


Copied straight from a im with my and marco. (edited a lil bit).

*Serygo *says:
how much will they be?
*Marco - www.Aquascapeonline.com #1 source for rare and exotic fish!* says:
maybe $2
*Marco - www.Aquascapeonline.com #1 source for rare and exotic fish! says:*
i dunno yet
*Serygo *says:
ok


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sweet price.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

they will all be printed in black. no backgrounds


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i would definately buy one


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Unfortunatly, you* can not *use my logo, trademark, or brand to make merchandise for your own profit. Sorry.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

marco said:


> thats right... i just pmed mike. and if he says "ok" . my buddy will print me out some.


Thats fucked up to put Mike on the spot like that. Im sure if he wanted to hand these out to every person he sees he could.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

all profits would go to piranha-fury.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Thats fucked up to put Mike on the spot like that. Im sure if he wanted to hand these out to every person he sees he could.
> [snapback]805861[/snapback]​


you were looking for someone to make stickers, were you not?

me and serygo were working on a design to make it happen. in no way was i trying to use pfury's trademark to make any money out of this. i have other ways of making my living then selling piranha fury stickers. just wanted to make pfury members happy.


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

sounds fair... let him?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

marco said:


> you were looking for someone to make stickers, were you not?
> 
> me and serygo were working on a design to make it happen. in no way was i trying to use pfury's trademark to make any money out of this. i have other ways of making my living then selling piranha fury stickers. just wanted to make pfury members happy.
> [snapback]806062[/snapback]​


No I have someone to make stickers thank you. If I needed you to help with stickers I wouldve asked. I also dont need any help on a "design" as I have that covered. I like to maintain control of all merchandise using my trademarks and brands to ensure the highest quality. Next time I need to print stickers I will let you know. Thanks for your enthusiasm.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

SpAzZy said:


> i think you should start selling those stickers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Can you produce them?
> [snapback]788404[/snapback]​


i was reffering to ABB. but i guess you have it coverd.

sorry


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Why would you take it upon yourself to post this thread BEFORE getting authorization....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Why would you take it upon yourself to post this thread BEFORE getting authorization....
> [snapback]806188[/snapback]​


i wanted to see how many people would be interested in any. if stickers were produced.

edit:no stickers were ever forsale by me.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> No I have someone to make stickers thank you. If I needed you to help with stickers I wouldve asked. I also dont need any help on a "design" as I have that covered. I like to maintain control of all merchandise using my trademarks and brands to ensure the highest quality. Next time I need to print stickers I will let you know. Thanks for your enthusiasm.
> [snapback]806152[/snapback]​


Mike, Sorry to break it to you, but you havent had your stickers available for quite some time now, and they need a new design.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah when are the new stickers coming out??


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Mike, Sorry to break it to you, but you havent had your stickers available for quite some time now, and they need a new design.
> [snapback]806327[/snapback]​


But this is Mike's board, so he gets to decide what gets made and what the design is.

Kinda obvious if you ask me.

Jeffrey


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> But this is Mike's board, so he gets to decide what gets made and what the design is.
> 
> Kinda obvious if you ask me.
> 
> ...


you are correct, but it is about what the members want. without the members mike wouldnt have a board. and the members want stickers....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> you are correct, but it is about what the members want. without the members mike wouldnt have a board. and the members want stickers....
> [snapback]806371[/snapback]​


Need a new design? Are you kidding me? From who? You? You send me a banner and ask me to use it. Guess what, I dont use it because it *SUCKS *. I was trying to be nice but now you have pissed me off. I have stickers and will make them available when I f*cking want to.

Who appointed you merchandise pimp? This trademark is MY PROPERTY and will put it on merchandise when I damn well please.

So kindly, f*ck off.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Need a new design? Are you kidding me? From who? You? You send me a banner and ask me to use it. Guess what, I dont use it because it *sucks *ok. I was trying to be nice but now you have pissed me off. I have stickers and will make them available when I f*cking want to.
> 
> Who appointed you merchandise pimp? This trademark is MY PROPERTY and will put it on things when I damn well please.
> 
> ...


aparently no one is the sticker pimp. because there is no stickers


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Who appointed you the sticker pimp? f*ck off.
> [snapback]806386[/snapback]​


























Someones grumpy today.

Hug?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Someones grumpy today.
> Hug?
> [snapback]806393[/snapback]​










wow thats some crazy sh*t men


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> aparently no one is the sticker pimp. because there is no stickers
> [snapback]806392[/snapback]​


This is precisly my point. Its none of your f*cking concern what merchandise I am currently offering. It is my decision what to do with my property. If I am choosing not to offer stickers for sale right now, so be it.

No stickers eh? Like I said, I will offer merchandise for sale when I damn well please.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ooo stickers. I want!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> This is precisly my point. Its none of your f*cking concern what merchandise I am currently offering. It is my decision what to do with my property. If I am choosing not to offer stickers for sale right now, so be it.
> 
> No stickers eh? Like I said, I will offer merchandise for sale when I damn well please.
> [snapback]806409[/snapback]​


Well, no offense mike, but he is a consumer of your product....so he has some concern.

Happy Hollidays.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Need a new design? Are you kidding me? From who? You? You send me a banner and ask me to use it. Guess what, I dont use it because it *SUCKS *. I was trying to be nice but now you have pissed me off. I have stickers and will make them available when I f*cking want to.
> 
> Who appointed you merchandise pimp? This trademark is MY PROPERTY and will put it on merchandise when I damn well please.
> 
> ...


Mike.... Your the one that needs other people to make banners for you, and come up with ideas instead of you. Maybe you should accept what people are trying to offer u instead of being a grouch in the ass.

Just go take your constopation medication and it will all go away!

Just remember the







part of ure post, and that to a member.
READ THE RULES!



Forum Rules said:


> Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect.


that part is taken out of the first rule.



Forum Rules said:


> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Mike.... Your the one that needs other people to make banners for you, and come up with ideas instead of you. Maybe you should accept what people are trying to offer u instead of being a grouch in the ass.
> 
> Just go take your constopation medication and it will all go away!
> Just remember the
> ...


He can break rules, he ownz pfury. I wouldn't continue this if I were you.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHT

who wants to place their bets rite now


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

filo said:


> He can break rules, he ownz pfury. I wouldn't continue this if I were you.


Not without members he doesnt









and whats the worst he can do.
bann me?
So what
I bairly ever come to p-fury anyways.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

*shakes head* why do u guys care so much about selling stickers...just let xenon handle his sh*t...if it doesnt affect u in ne way and u dont get ne profit outta it...why do u care so much?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg...feel the wrath...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> Mike.... Your the one that needs other people to make banners for you, and come up with ideas instead of you. Maybe you should accept what people are trying to offer u instead of being a grouch in the ass.
> 
> Just go take your constopation medication and it will all go away!
> Just remember the
> ...


How are you treating me with respect by attempting to solicit commercial goods using my trademark and intellectual property without authorization?

I do need others to make banners for me. I have 2 graphic designers that work on this website that get this job done nicely (vanz, killarbee). If I needed more help I would ask. If I accepted what everyone offered me this place would be a misjointed shorgasborg of bullshit instead of a concise center for piranha information.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> *shakes head* why do u guys care so much about selling stickers...just let xenon handle his sh*t...if it doesnt affect u in ne way and u dont get ne profit outta it...why do u care so much?
> [snapback]806436[/snapback]​


Because Marco was trying to do the right thing and help p-fury and not be a selfish bastard like Mike.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

but yet again...i say....p-fury is private property....like no soliciters allowed in airports...ur doing sh*t without the consent of the ppl who own the place


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Mike.... we never said that we were going to make them.
we just said who all here wants some p-fury stickers.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Because Marco was trying to do the right thing and help p-fury and not be a selfish bastard like Mike.
> [snapback]806441[/snapback]​


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Well, no offense mike, but he is a consumer of your product....so he has some concern.
> 
> Happy Hollidays.
> [snapback]806419[/snapback]​


Thats precisly my point. If you worked for 3 years building a store and a recognizable brand, just to find out people were selling sh*t with your store name on it right outside on the curb? This is why copyright and trademark laws are made. I HAVE CHOSEN NOT TO OFFER STICKERS RIGHT NOW. If people are so pissed about that, sorry, but its my decision to make.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> but yet again...i say....p-fury is private property....like no soliciters allowed in airports...ur doing sh*t without the consent of the ppl who own the place
> [snapback]806442[/snapback]​


uhmm I am not soliciting.
Dont blame it on me, when I didnt make the thread, I just made a banner cuz I was asked to.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> Because Marco was trying to do the right thing and help p-fury and not be a selfish bastard like Mike.
> [snapback]806441[/snapback]​


Are you sure you want to go down this road?

How is creating this community and dedicating TONS of time over 2 years to keep it running selfish? How is running this community for no profit despite losing over a grand to get it started selfish? How is staying up till all hours of the night slaving to make YOUR surfing experience better selfish?

Just because you dont have some f*cking stickers in your hand exactly when you want them.... Your going to question me? Get real.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Are you sure you want to go down this road?
> 
> How is creating this community and dedicating TONS of time over 2 years to keep it running selfish? How is running this community for no profit despite losing over a grand to get it started selfish? How is staying up till all hours of the night slaving to make YOUR surfing experience selfish?
> 
> ...


 Whatever.

i dont give a sh*t anymore.
U want to be a bitch about it, then do it..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> [snapback]806423[/snapback]​


How are you treating me with respect by attempting to solicit commercial goods using my trademark and intellectual property without authorization?

I do need others to make banners for me. I have 2 graphic designers that work on this website that get this job done nicely (vanz, killarbee). If I needed more help I would ask. If I accepted what everyone offered me this place would be a misjointed shorgasborg of bullshit instead of a concise center for piranha information.
[snapback]806440[/snapback]​[/quote]

EXCUSE ME?!?!

we were simply asking the board if they would be intersted in buying any of these stickers. and that i have pmed you waiting for a reply to get it going! and in the end all the proceeds would go to the board. witch would be YOU. the reason i pmed you was to get your opinion on it and to see if it would be a go. if it was. then we would disscus the pricing of them and all of that bs. and if you did not agree. then that was fine. you didnt have to make me look like a complete ass by making it look like we were trying to steal from you. maybe you should read this whole thread and see who really looks like an ass...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah I gotta agree with Xenon, you have to have permission to use the piranha fury name. AND he does put more time enhancing this site with $$ and time more than anyone else.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

imo Xenon decides for himself what to do with his merchandise, when, were or how doesn't matter. 
Suggestions are good, but things like this should be pm'd to Mike first before posting threads about it. And actually i like the current sticker design so it doesn't need any updates !
there i said it







now stfu and go post some nice piranha pics and forget all this crap.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> Whatever.
> 
> i dont give a sh*t anymore.
> U want to be a bitch about it, then do it..
> [snapback]806456[/snapback]​


Oh, Im being a bitch? Your questioning me and my committment to this community simply because I am not offering merchandise at this time. Do you even realize the number of hours I spend on the phone a week attempting to set up the new tshirts, or the number of hours VANZ (who is authorized by me) has spent designing and researching new merchandise? No, you dont. You know nothing of the effort and sacrifice that goes into this.

If this is me being a "bitch", so be it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

killarbee said:


> imo Xenon decides for himself what to do with his merchandise, when, were or how doesn't matter.
> Suggestions are good, but things like this should be pm'd to Mike first before posting threads about it. And actually i like the current sticker design so it doesn't need any updates !
> there i said it
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Filo said:


> Yeah I gotta agree with Xenon, you have to have permission to use the piranha fury name. AND he does put more time enhancing this site with $$ and time more than anyone else.
> [snapback]806459[/snapback]​


HOLY FUCKSHIT!
We never said that we were going to sell them.
Marco is waiting for f*cking Mikes permission so maybe u should do what marco said, and READ THE DAMN THREAD!!!!!
And stop chiming in, this is between me, mike, and marco.
Not any of you!
stay out of it, and we wont go off on u too.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Serygo said:


> HOLY FUCKSHIT!
> We never said that we were going to sell them.
> Marco is waiting for f*cking Mikes permission so maybe u should do what marco said, and READ THE DAMN THREAD!!!!!
> And stop chiming in, this is between me, mike, and marco.
> ...


Then why not take it to PM --this is a public board


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Oh, Im being a bitch? Your questioning me and my committment to this community simply because I am not offering merchandise at this time. Do you even realize the number of hours I spend on the phone a week attempting to set up the new tshirts, or the number of hours VANZ (who is authorized by me) has spent designing and researching new merchandise? No, you dont. You know nothing of the effort and sacrifice that goes into this.
> 
> If this is me being a "bitch", so be it.
> [snapback]806467[/snapback]​


STOP asuming things.
you asumed that I was arguing with u and calling you a bitch over the fuckinig merchandise.
so maybe u should ask me why I am calling u a bitch then start making these worthless posts.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> stay out of it, and we wont go off on u too.
> [snapback]806471[/snapback]​


Is that a threat? Like your 15 year old intellect is really something to fear?

Marco - Posting this thread before getting my authorization via PM was were you fucked up. If I didnt have someone ALREADY working on stickers, I wouldve said yes.... but fact is, its being taken care of.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Is that a threat? Like your 15 year old intellect is really something to fear?
> 
> Marco - Posting this thread before getting my authorization via PM was were you fucked up. If I didnt have someone ALREADY working on stickers, I wouldve said yes.... but fact is, its being taken care of.
> [snapback]806475[/snapback]​


who da f*ck said I am 15?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Is that a threat? Like your 15 year old intellect is really something to fear?
> 
> Marco - Posting this thread before getting my authorization via PM was were you fucked up. If I didnt have someone ALREADY working on stickers, I wouldve said yes.... but fact is, its being taken care of.
> [snapback]806475[/snapback]​


i didnt f*ck anything up, i was simply asking if anyone would be interested in stickers that would be sold with your permission granted. YOU DID NOT grant my permission to get them made. so they will not be produced. end of story.

" If I didnt have someone ALREADY working on stickers, I wouldve said yes.... but fact is, its being taken care of"

is all i wanted out of you Via pm. thats it... thats all....

thank you


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

thread is over.
Closed.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

marco said:


> i didnt f*ck anything up, i was simply asking if anyone would be interested in stickers that would be sold with your permission granted. YOU DID NOT grant my permission to get them made. so they will not be produced. end of story.
> 
> " If I didnt have someone ALREADY working on stickers, I wouldve said yes.... but fact is, its being taken care of"
> 
> ...


Marco, I appreciated your PM. However to post a thread in the Lounge BEFORE our PMs were completed was crappy. You had no authorization to solicit (produced or un produced stickers) to the members until our PMs were completed.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> thread is over.
> Closed.
> [snapback]806486[/snapback]​


Oh you have the power to close threads now? Thats news to me.... must have aquired that when you figured it was ok to use my brand whenever and however the f*ck you please.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Oh you have the power to close threads now? Thats news to me.... must have aquired that when you figured it was ok to use my brand whenever and however the f*ck you please.
> [snapback]806489[/snapback]​


Yeah, whats ure point.
everyone else says "closed







" mod please close.
and they dont get criticized, but I do.
wtf is up with that?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Marco, I appreciated your PM. However to post a thread in the Lounge BEFORE out PMs were completed was crappy. You had no authorization to solicit (produced or un produced stickers) to the members until our PMs were completed.
> [snapback]806487[/snapback]​


mike. that makes no sence at all what so ever. there was no product made. lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You had no authorization to solicit (produced or un produced stickers)

makes sense to me...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Filo said:


> You had no authorization to solicit (produced or un produced stickers)
> makes sense to me...
> [snapback]806496[/snapback]​


There was no stickers.
We never made any.
Marco, was just seeing if anyone would be interested in stickers like this........ if they were ever made.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

marco said:


> mike. that makes no sence at all what so ever. there was no product made. lol
> [snapback]806493[/snapback]​


Unfortunatly it makes perfect sense. You were soliciting goods to be made by you for future sale without authorization. Existing production of that good is not required for solicitation.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Unfortunatly it makes perfect sense. You were soliciting goods to be made by you for future sale without authorization. Existing production of that good is not required for solicitation.
> [snapback]806500[/snapback]​


we never said that we were going to sell them.
Marco might have had you sell them for profit for p-fury....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Serygo said:


> There was no stickers.
> We never made any.
> Marco, was just seeing if anyone would be interested in stickers like this........ if they were ever made.
> [snapback]806497[/snapback]​


OMG the solicitation would fall under the category of unproduced goods...

You had no authorization to solicit (produced or *un produced stickers*)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> There was no stickers.
> We never made any.
> Marco, was just seeing if anyone would be interested in stickers like this........ if they were ever made.
> [snapback]806497[/snapback]​


This is the dilemma you are having trouble understanding. IT IS NOT YOUR PLACE to solicit, produce, or advertise stickers for MY site without authorization from ME.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what? because i posted a picture of what it would look like if you gave me permission for them to be made?

so sue everyone on this board who has made there own pfury signature.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serygo said:


> we never said that we were going to sell them.
> Marco might have had you sell them for profit for p-fury....
> [snapback]806503[/snapback]​


Thats fine. I dont need any made. I have stickers right now but am choosing to currently not sell them (I would rather use them as prizes for contests). I dont need any more people working on merchandising. I dont need you to worry about the "profit" of Piranha-Fury. If you havnt noticed I am really not interested in making "profit" with this site.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

or what about that guy that wanted to get beer mugs made?

sue him too.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

marco said:


> what? because i posted a picture of what it would look like if you gave me permission for them to be made?
> so sue everyone on this board who has made there own pfury signature.:rasp:
> [snapback]806513[/snapback]​


Obviously the vast intracacies of copyrights and trademarks are lost on you.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

marco said:


> or what about that guy that wanted to get beer mugs made?
> 
> sue him too.:nod:
> [snapback]806519[/snapback]​


I hope he got permission.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Filo said:


> I hope he got permission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obviously he didnt. he just posted the idea asking members if they were interested in them.

same as what this thread was created for.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

marco said:


> obviously he didnt. he just posted the idea asking members if they were interested in them.
> 
> same as what this thread was created for.
> [snapback]806538[/snapback]​


Actually, member "vanz" handles a lot of graphic design for this site and recently we both decided he should work on some merchandising. He was most definatly AUTHORIZED to solicit merchandise.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Actually, member "vanz" handles a lot of graphic design for this site and recently we both decided he should work on some merchandising. He was most definatly AUTHORIZED to solicit merchandise.
> [snapback]806544[/snapback]​


well without your permission. the stickers are just pictures posted. so theres no merchandise here.

im done with this thread. im glad we got this all cleard up mike.

peace


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

serygo and marco listen for a sec and stop talking 
mike worked very hard on this site and he owns it and he is the law here
and if he says he doesent want you to make stickers cause they are copyrighted then dont
its that plain and simple 
mike is being kinda harsh cause i guess he is feeling violated like anybody would have
so cut this sh*t already and lets continue on to something bigger and better

and serygo when you said u dont care if u get banned cause u are never on is bs
u have over 3000 post
thats means u spend alot of time here


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

don't you just love a happy ending ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

SEX!!...finally were done...im glad i was so persuasive


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Death in # said:


> mike is being kinda harsh cause i guess he is feeling violated like anybody would have[snapback]806555[/snapback]​


Thank you Death. You hit it on the head.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

marco said:


> obviously he didnt. he just posted the idea asking members if they were interested in them.
> 
> same as what this thread was created for.


Yes I did ask Xenon for permission about the beer mugs. Sorry if it wasn't announced on the other thread.

Well, it seems like all the arguments are over...I just wanna add some stuff.
Marco and Serygo, It's nice that you guys want to create the stickers for p-fury, but please understand that Xenon has everything under control. Xenon doesn't want just anybody working on the branding of piranha-fury, and he's pretty picky when it comes down to the image of his site.

We are currently working on a line or merchandise for p-fury, so please be patient.Tthey will be bad-ass!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

vanz said:


> and he's pretty picky when it comes down to the image of his site.
> 
> [snapback]806739[/snapback]​


I am pretty bad arent I Sean. LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ill take 2 ,one for my 2 tanks.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am pretty bad arent I Sean. LOL.
> [snapback]806756[/snapback]​


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah its mikes site


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> marco always stirs sh*t up sue his ass and teach everyone a lesson not to f*ck with your copy rights mike you worked hard and lost money and make nothing for doing it all and you are almost ripped off by some cheap punk? all that hard work and he try's to make $ off your trademarks typical marco thing......... that guy is a con artist
> [snapback]869948[/snapback]​












funny guy


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Damn, this topic was resurected --- its over a month old!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> Damn, this topic was resurected --- its over a month old!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what makes it funny. me and mike have already talked over pm.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

whats funny that i said its mikes site?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its not meant to be funny its the truth people deserve to know what a con artist you are b4 ripping them off like you tried to rip mike off
> [snapback]869953[/snapback]​


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

stop typing sh*t and making it look like you are quoting me


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS (Jul 1, 2004)

dam just took me like half hour or more to read this hole thread . Somewhere in it aomebody postred that it aint anyones buissnes but the sit e owners. if thats the case . why was you asking the member to purchase the sticker or if they would purchase the stickers. tright there bropught everyone who replyed into the thread .Like me









i say sue sue sue


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Marco - Aquascapeonline.com your #1 source for rare and exotic fish! says:
make another post. and i will have you banned for arguing with a community sponsor
Marco - Aquascapeonline.com your #1 source for rare and exotic fish! says:
thank you

i wont stand there and have some 17 or 18 year old kid badmouth me and not stcik up for myself so call it arguing if you please but i wont not stick up for myself no matter who you are............. SO DONT WRITE CHEAQUES THAT YOUR ASS CAN'T CASH!


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS (Jul 1, 2004)

yueah im one to jumop in a arguement on here aint i . i got a hole ten posts i need to start visiting this site more often my god.

ive herd alot of shadys things about a certain person . i cant vaouch if they true or not cuz i havent had any buissnes with the said person i cant name becuase i dont need the drama but omg . 400 for a broken tank.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## WCKEDMIDAS (Jul 1, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> See i told ya, it got good, funny too and from what i heard i gotta agree with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello shawn guess u didnt no ima a member here huh . i visit but dont post much cuz i got no Ps only cichlids natives and catfish

ding ding ding







round 2


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## WCKEDMIDAS (Jul 1, 2004)

i hope not becuase i didnt point any fingers directly at any one person.

but i guess sh*t happens huh. o by the way i no where they got them manys . and im not telling hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS (Jul 1, 2004)

o just to let everyone no im not a troll . alot of members on here no my screen name . so please dont call me a troll i been thinking of getting some ps so im probly gonna be visiting the site more often im glad to see theerss other member on here i no


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

uhhh, can you guys shuttup and let the thread die? you're making yourselves look like idiots.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

wow do you guys ever look like idiots. let the thread die. also, marco isnt a con artist lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

if you dont let this thread die...ill just ask one of the mods to close it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

No need to ask... IT SHOULD'VE BEEN LEFT ALONE AFTER IT WAS LEFT TO DIE!!!

I really dont know the outcome of this, but honestly, its none of my business as well as others. This was between certain individuals, which seems like they've squashed the problem and let rest. If the flame is already put out, why try to reignite it???


----------

